# Losing My Transducer



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

My transducer came lose from the stern a few months ago. I cleaned off the old 5200, got slightly larger stainless steel screws, put some 5200 on them, and screwed the transducer back on. Yesterday after pulling the skiff out of the water, I noticed it was hanging down again, loose from the stern. 

What's the best way to fix this so it won't happen again?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Which transducer do you have?


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Mmmm
Not to be an alarmist but my first concern would be the condition of the transom core. For screws with 5200 to come loose 2x's, seems odd. My experience with 5200 is "that shit pulls gelcoat off". If the transom core is dry, I'd pack the holes with west system then re-drill and replace the screws w/5200.
This is assuming you originally mounted it so its not lower then the hull of course...


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I’d clean out all the old holes and fill with epoxy, but instead of re-drilling, get another Stern Pad and place it over the old/filled holes and then mount the transducer to it. My guess would be it’s mounted too low and hitting bottom


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Can you use a shoot thru hull transducer?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Did you possibly hit the bunk with it?


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Can you use a shoot thru hull transducer?


+1. If you're not running side imaging, I'd put that sucker in the hull.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Water Bound said:


> I’d clean out all the old holes and fill with epoxy, but instead of re-drilling, get another Stern Pad and place it over the old/filled holes and then mount the transducer to it. My guess would be it’s mounted too low and hitting bottom


Would you use the 3M stick on for the Stern Pad or drill and screw it to the transom also? I"m not sure one would hold the large transducers.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

An in-hull is going to require an area of solid glass to work properly. Some cored hull boats have an area or two in the aft bilge area for it. 

A thru-hull will require drilling and sealing a rather large hole to protect the core and in my experience doesn't always provide good depth readings in very shallow water.

I'd stick with the transom mount, epoxy the screw holes, and relook the mounting location and method.

Bob at Inshore Marine Specialties in Oakland Park could handle it for sure.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> Which transducer do you have?


It's the 3-in-one (the large one).


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

I just epoxied a 1" thick (a full 1") hardwood block to the transom, It's about 2½" x 5" and I screwed my big 3 way transducer to that. No holes in transom. It's rock solid, Make sure you pre-drill the screw holes. If interested, I can describe my experiences learning about that.

I agree with Vinnie: if you mounted that transducer directly to a fiberglass hull, you're going to have ongoing problems and I'd be "very" concerned about water in the transom. NEVER put sheet metal screws directly into 'glass. The fibers crumble around the screw. Ask me how I know.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

If it's pulling from the transom then I'd inspect the transom. This sounds weird. Maybe some pictures?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Just stick it to the transom, they make a larger size for the 3n1’s…it will hold.When screwing the ducer to the stern pad, make sure the screws are not going to go all the way through the stern pad.

Having said all that, do you really need/want the 3n1? For them to be effective, they need to be below the running surface. This means every time you are poling shallow enough to bump bottom, you are dragging the ducer which in turn knocks it out of alignment.
If you don’t really need the side scan, fill the holes touch with gel coat and install a “shoot thru”. If installed correctly, you can hold depth readings at 30+mph 



DBStoots said:


> Would you use the 3M stick on for the Stern Pad or drill and screw it to the transom also? I"m not sure one would hold the large transducers.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

No temperature with hull transduce, I would stick with external, epoxy plate and reinstall works well.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Actually Lowrance/Simrad have a Shoot Thru with external temp- 83/200 kHz Shoot Thru Skimmer c/w Temp - PDRT-WBL | Transducer | Simrad USA




Loogie said:


> No temperature with hull transduce, I would stick with external, epoxy plate and reinstall works well.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks, all. As Loogie suggests, I'd like to keep the temperature feature. Do the shoot thru transducers have that feature? I'd be a little concerned about a large hole required for one also. Here's a picture of the stern and the two mounting holes:


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Water Bound said:


> Actually Lowrance/Simrad have a Shoot Thru with external temp- 83/200 kHz Shoot Thru Skimmer c/w Temp - PDRT-WBL | Transducer | Simrad USA


Just saw that--thanks!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Went out and took a picture of mine. Almost looks like your is mounted too low possibility? The fact that it’s pulling the screws out of the transom would point me towards either it’s mounted low and there is a lot of pressure on it possible while running or maybe poling.

Second possibility is that area of the core is weak or something and you can’t get a good bite with the screws.

crappy nighttime picture.


----------



## Gogittum (May 24, 2020)

You guys reminded me - my old Garmin 240 Blue fishfinder had a transducer mount with a "pop-up" feature that snapped loose from a catch when you hit something with it and let the transducer swing up. It was adjustable for tension. 

It was a little awkward to re-set - had to reach down with a gaff handle or some such to push it down till it snapped back in place......but I popped mine several times, so the inconvenience was worth saving a transducer.

I've looked online and can't find anything like it. Any ideas ??


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I used the sternmate on my bay boat (22’ with 250 SHO). Boat was fast and it was a great mount. Same 3in1 transducer. Just a thought.



http://m.sternmate.com/?url=http://www%2Esternmate%2Ecom%2F#2806


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is how it was mounted


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

iMacattack said:


> Went out and took a picture of mine. Almost looks like your is mounted too low possibility? The fact that it’s pulling the screws out of the transom would point me towards either it’s mounted low and there is a lot of pressure on it possible while running or maybe poling.
> 
> Second possibility is that area of the core is weak or something and you can’t get a good bite with the screws.
> 
> ...


Mac, I think you're right--maybe a tad low, and definitely hitting the bottom--probably when loading the boat on the trailer.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I believe "in a perfect world" the ducer is level or just slightly below the hull by fractions. However especially in your case the ducer should not be the lowest part of the hull as poling it along the bottom may cause some of your issues or as you mention above it could be the trailer bunks if they extend past the hull. All are possibilities.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Water Bound said:


> Actually Lowrance/Simrad have a Shoot Thru with external temp- 83/200 kHz Shoot Thru Skimmer c/w Temp - PDRT-WBL | Transducer | Simrad USA


Yep, i've got a Lowrance and have the shoot thru with temp sensor.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have the all-in-one transducer on my center console and for the side scan to work it has to be below the hull. I never use the side scan so I'm thinking about changing to a regular transducer. The all-in-one won't read at speed and I broke the bracket a couple of months ago when my buddy backed the trailer in at an angle. Boat missed the front bunks and the transducer hit the back bunk. Didn't know it until I saw it hanging from the cable later.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

The only reason you need perfect mount is if you use depth at speed, for tech skiffs that does not matter much for me. I use aerials and knowledge when running super skinny and when deeper doesn’t matter anyway. If using structure scan it doesn’t work at speed so no value there. I would raise it up just above the hull. That’s my thought


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Let it dry out, take a syringe and it inject resin into the holes. Before it completely sets, put the screws in. Afterwards you will basically have tapped holes to secure the transducer


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Gogittum said:


> You guys reminded me - my old Garmin 240 Blue fishfinder had a transducer mount with a "pop-up" feature that snapped loose from a catch when you hit something with it and let the transducer swing up. It was adjustable for tension.
> 
> It was a little awkward to re-set - had to reach down with a gaff handle or some such to push it down till it snapped back in place......but I popped mine several times, so the inconvenience was worth saving a transducer.
> 
> I've looked online and can't find anything like it. Any ideas ??


My Lowrance has a mount like that. It has 2 serrated washers and a rubber washer, and the 'ducer has a serrated mount. You can adjust the tension with the locknut holding everything together. If it is adjusted right it will "kick up" when it hits something solid, but stay stationary in the water running at speed.
Search for "kick up transducer mount" and see if there is one available for your unit.


----------



## Whip (Apr 23, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Just saw that--thanks!





Water Bound said:


> Actually Lowrance/Simrad have a Shoot Thru with external temp- 83/200 kHz Shoot Thru Skimmer c/w Temp - PDRT-WBL | Transducer | Simrad USA


Any thoughts on this setup would be appreciated. I'm installing a Simrad Go 9. Don't need side scan but possibly down scan? Thanks!


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Just got a reply back i guess you will need a 7-9 pin adapter cable to use with simrad evo series not sure about the go series. Ordered the pdt wbl a few days back. Sorry not trying to hijack just adding some info


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Capt.Ron said:


> Let it dry out, take a syringe and it inject resin into the holes. Before it completely sets, put the screws in. Afterwards you will basically have tapped holes to secure the transducer


Ron, got it remounted and as you suggested, used a syringe to inject the epoxy into the old screw holes. Raised it up just a tad, and used self-tapping stainless screws with 5200, so I should be good to go!


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

DBStoots said:


> Ron, got it remounted and as you suggested, used a syringe to inject the epoxy into the old screw holes. Raised it up just a tad, and used self-tapping stainless screws with 5200, so I should be good to go!


hope works well for you, it’s always worked for me


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Filled the old holes, used new stainless self tapping screws with 5200 to remount the transducer. Worked out great. Then spent a couple hours putting a new coat of Collinite Fleet Wax on the Waterman! 





































She's ready to roll again!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks good. Fingers crossed it resolves your issue! Let me know if you want to wet test it Monday... LOL


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

I was going to say, I actually leave mine hinged up about 75 percent of the time. I really only use the water temp regularly. Fishing flats and such, If Im going to fish deeper I just push it down for the way. Mine sticks about 1/4-3/8s below the hull so it catches first when Im poling. Surprising how little you need it when you turn it up and it just doesn't give you any info


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like you did a good job however I would not use the flat heat screws. You might want to consider replacing them with a pan hear screw one size larger. You will have better contact on the bracket to the hull.. a flat washer would also help with the load


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Have you spin balanced your boat trailer tires?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

MariettaMike said:


> Have you spin balanced your boat trailer tires?


I have the tires balanced when I buy new ones, but these were on the trailer when I bought it. Curious why you ask?


----------

